# Isaac Chauncey on the need for church order to maintain purity



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 16, 2021)

Purity cannot be maintained without Order; a disorderly Society will corrupt within it self; for by Disorder it’s divided, by divisions the joints and bands are broken, not only of Love and Affection, but of visible Conjunction; so that roots of bitterness, and sensual Separation arising, many are defiled.

It’s true, there may be a kind of Peace and Agreement in a Society that is a stranger to Gospel-Order, when Men agree together, to walk according to a false Rule, or in a supine and negligent Observation of the True Rule. There may be a common Connivance at each one to walk as he list, but this is not Order but Disorder by Consent: Besides a Church may, for the most part, walk in Order, when there is Breaches and Divisions. Some do agree to walk according to the Rule, when others will deviate from it. It’s orderly to endeavour to reduce those that walk not orderly; though such just Undertakings seem sometimes grounds of Disturbance, and causes of Convulsion in the whole Body, threatening even its breaking in pieces; but yet this must be done to preserve the whole.

The Word Translated Order, _Colos. ii. 5._, τάξιν, is a Military Word; it’s the Order of Soldiers in a Band, keeping Rank and File, where every one keeps his place, follows his Leader, observes the Word of Command, and his Right-hand Man. Hence the Apostle joys to see their close Order, and Steadfastness in the Faith, their Firmness, Valour, and Resolution in fighting the good Fight of Faith, and the Order in so doing; not only in watching as single Professors, but in Marching Orderly together as an Army with Banners. There is nothing more comely than a Church walking in Order when every one keeps his place, knows and practiseth his Duty according to the Rule, each submitting to the other in the performance of Duty. When the Elders know their places, and the People theirs. Christ hath been more Faithful than _Moses,_ and therefore hath not left his Churches without sufficient Rules to walk by. ...

For more, see Isaac Chauncey on the need for church order to maintain purity.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

